# Removing Atlas front head restraints???



## cbonura (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone removed there front head restraints yet? I bought the ipad holders for the back of the front seats for my boys. I can't get those damn things off! In the owners manual it says to slide a credit card under the right side housing of the head restraint bar. I tried both sides. I am supposed to find a notch that releases it but no dice?! We have a 2011 jetta and you use a small philips head to do the same thing but in a small notch. Anyone!?

Thanks,
Chris-


----------



## Embo20861 (Jun 8, 2017)

The instructions are in the Supplement to the Owner's Manual. You have to push on the back of the seat until you feel the release level.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cbonura (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Embo20861. Yea i tried that. No luck yet.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cbonura said:


> Thanks Embo20861. Yea i tried that. No luck yet.


Go back and read the instructions CAREFULLY!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Embo20861 said:


> The instructions are in the Supplement to the Owner's Manual. You have to push on the back of the seat until you feel the release level.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah i needed to remove the restraints to put in the universal tablet mounts. The old VWs i had you would use a credit card to release the clip. On the atlas, the button is about 4-6" down from the top of the seat in the center. You have to really press it to get the headrests out. Strange!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Y....The old VWs i had you would use a credit card to release the clip. On the atlas, the button is about 4-6" down from the top of the seat in the center. You have to really press it to get the headrests out. Strange!


How many of you old VW had active headrests that move in response to an impact?


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

I just got the universal tablet mount as well and I am having some difficulty in taking out the headrest. any tips or pointers will be greatly appreciated. From the instructions on the tablet holder it says to slide the credit card under the plastic covering. I tried that and it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kamouche said:


> I just got the universal tablet mount as well and I am having some difficulty in taking out the headrest. any tips or pointers will be greatly appreciated. From the instructions on the tablet holder it says to slide the credit card under the plastic covering. I tried that and it doesn't seem to work.


Did you bother to read the VW OM? "On the atlas, the button is about 4-6" down from the top of the seat in the center. You have to really press it to get the headrests out"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kamouche said:


> I just got the universal tablet mount as well and I am having some difficulty in taking out the headrest. any tips or pointers will be greatly appreciated. From the instructions on the tablet holder it says to slide the credit card under the plastic covering. I tried that and it doesn't seem to work.


My post right above yours explains in detail how to do it. The button is on the seat back top center. It's pretty stupid.


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks ice4life...I finally got it...I finally found it...funny enough...I found this youtube video AFTER I got it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=786uXN2wI-M


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kamouche said:


> Thanks ice4life...I finally got it...I finally found it...funny enough...I found this youtube video AFTER I got it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=786uXN2wI-M


Now you need to start on this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hare-App&p=108714233&viewfull=1#post108714233


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....The button is on the seat back top center. It's pretty stupid.


How would you have designed it to not interfere with the active headrest action?


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

I would love to but the back seat will be occupied by my 6 year old and 2 year old and they will be watching NetFlix on their Ipads on our road trips! I also picked up a pair of kids wireless headphones to complete it all!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kamouche said:


> I would love to but the back seat will be occupied by my 6 year old and 2 year old and they will be watching NetFlix on their Ipads on our road trips! I also picked up a pair of kids wireless headphones to complete it all!


Nice. Sometimes Netflix is up as well on ours- and I finally got the screens mirrored.


----------



## Mcbreth (Jan 28, 2018)

Even with the video, I can’t get my headrests off... no supplement for seats in my car. Frustrated....


----------

